# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  blood group and personality

## dsjeya

traits that seem to match up with certain blood types. How do you rate?

TYPE O 

 You want to be a leader, and when you see something you want, you keep striving until you achieve your goal. You are a trend-setter, loyal, passionate, and self-confident. Your weaknesses include vanity and jealously and a tendency to be too competitive. 
TYPE A

 You like harmony, peace and organization. You work well with others, and are sensitive, patient and affectionate. Among your weaknesses are stubbornness and an inability to relax. 
TYPE B

 You're a rugged individualist, who's straightforward and likes to do things your own way. Creative and flexible, you adapt easily to any situation. But your insistence on being independent can sometimes go too far and become a weakness. 
TYPE AB

 wait for next post

----------


## Tulip

aha, good information friend.

----------


## dsjeya

thank u for liking friend tulip
TYPE AB

 Cool and controlled

----------


## dsjeya

tulip your blood group
mine is o (-)

----------


## Tulip

and i am O+ve.

----------


## nimz

You're a rugged individualist, who's straightforward and likes to do things your own way. Creative and flexible, you adapt easily to any situation. But your insistence on being independent can sometimes go too far and become a weakness. 
TYPE AB

very true 
mine is AB

----------


## dsjeya

thank u for liking nimz

----------

